# Looking for info on 13MM Auto-Carena camera



## maj0819 (Sep 3, 2014)

Just acquired a camera and hoping someone can supply additional information and maybe its potential value.  It is an Auto-Carena camera with a 13MM Steinheil Munchen Culminon lense.  States it was made in Leichenstein. It is in excellent condition and comes with original case.  I have looked everywhere for information and can not find much.


----------



## compur (Sep 3, 2014)

A Swiss camera with German lens, made in early 1960s. "13mm" refers only to the lens which is fixed I believe. It's an 8mm format movie camera. That's regular 8, not Super 8. It's uncommon in the USA but not many people are looking for 8mm movie cameras any more.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 7, 2014)

Carena SA Price Guide: estimate a camera value


----------

